# falter and stall



## dfs (Jun 24, 2006)

While on a trip a few weeks ago, my wifes 99 Atlima GXE began to falter at highway speeds. This was soon followed by stalling when stopped at lights, etc. I pulled a plug to check for fouling and decided it was time to replace the dist cap, rotor, wires, and plugs to try and correct the problem. That same day, I took it in for emissions and tag renewal and it passed like nothing was ever wrong. The very next day, it was back!!! I ran a scanner to check the OBD with a "no codes" response. I'm leaning next towards the fuel filter and possibly the oxy sensors. I figure I can swap quite a bit out and still stay under dealership cost for just the diagnostics but before I go there, I thought I'd ask suggestions.

Thanks,
DFS


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

dfs said:


> While on a trip a few weeks ago, my wifes 99 Atlima GXE began to falter at highway speeds. This was soon followed by stalling when stopped at lights, etc. I pulled a plug to check for fouling and decided it was time to replace the dist cap, rotor, wires, and plugs to try and correct the problem. That same day, I took it in for emissions and tag renewal and it passed like nothing was ever wrong. The very next day, it was back!!! I ran a scanner to check the OBD with a "no codes" response. I'm leaning next towards the fuel filter and possibly the oxy sensors. I figure I can swap quite a bit out and still stay under dealership cost for just the diagnostics but before I go there, I thought I'd ask suggestions.
> 
> Thanks,
> DFS



Could be many things. Giving the cara full tune up doesn't hurt. Bring it to the dealer and they should be able to ID quickly.


----------

